# Deathwatch RP Signup Thread



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

This roleplay is set in the Belis Corona subsystem during the outbreak of the thirteenth black crusade. The worlds of the Belis sub have been stricken with the plague zombie virus and have been utterly wiped out as the plague fleet of the Herald of Nurgle has marched on through. The mission of this team is set on the world of Laurentix, a world within the Belis system, where the team must retrieve an inquisitorial item of great importance. (The Belis system suffered the worst of the initially infected worlds, with the population being tricked into worshiping the plague god Nurgle by chaos cults.)

Like the first signup thread, the team will be made up of either a librarian or captain (but not both), one to two veterans who have been seconded more than two times or are permanent members, and between three and seven deathwatch marines who have been seconded for the first time.

For anyone who would like to join, please use the following character template:

Name:
Chapter:
Appearence:
Bacground:
*Weapon(s):

*As with the last time, I would like to put a limit on weapons; so as not to wind up with a half dozen marines running about with the likes of power weapons and flamers.

Weapons will fall under three catagories: standard, replace bolter, heavy/special

Standard: Exactly as it sounds, on top of whatever weapons are chosen, each marine comes standard with frag and krak grenades, a combat knife, and a bolt pistol. Each marine is allowed to take a chainsword and bolter with targetor and special ammo.

Replace bolter: These weapons include a flamer, combi weapon, meltagun, plasmagun, and storm bolter. As the catagory implies, these weapons completely replace the option of a bolter.

Heavy/Special: Heavy bolter, missile launcher, multi-melta, plasma pistol, lightning claw(s), power weapon, power fist, and eviscerator. These options either swap out the bolter and chainsword, bolt pistol and chainsword, or (in the case of the eviscerator and lightning claws) replace all weapons.

Between the second two catagories, I'll allow up to four members to take stuff from there, first come first serve though except for the position of veteran(s) and the group leader. If you want to have a character in one of those slots then please PM me. (Make a normal marine so you have a spot, and then PM me about one of the three.)


In an attempt to try and make things a little less repetative; I would like members to try and use a character thet have not used in past RP's. For example, I myself have used the Raven Guard scout Corvin and the Blood Disciple Kato; so if I made a character he could not be a member of either of those chapters under those names. (Try to be creative and use someone new.:biggrin


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Name: Oda Tesai

Chapter: Void Stalkers

Appearence: His armor is a deep purple with fine golden script and filagree scrolling across it. An armored skirt runs around his waist. His shoulderguards are noticibly different from those worn by other astartes chapters. Several scars crisscross their way across his weathered face. Across his forehead runs three golden studs and a golden eagle marking his years of distinguished service to his shogun, his primarch and his Emperor. For all his scars and the ostentatiousness of his armor, he is a quiet and humble warrior, following the ancient tenets set down by his chapter millennia ago. Many find him a rather affable for an astarte given his quiet nature and quick wit. 

Background: Tesai has served the Void Stalkers for nearly three hundred years filling whichever role he has been given. He has served with honor as a tactical, assualt, and even a devastator marine. His most recent role has been sergeant leading a veteran assualt squad. His experience gained in the defense of the hive city of Antarion on the planet Graniates against the tyranid xenogen has earned him the honor of serving with the Deathwatch.

*Weapon(s): Missle Launcher w/Frag and Krak missles, Combat Knife, Frag and Krak grenades, Bolt Pistol

Oh..a crappy visual aid on what a Void Stalkers marine looks like...










Looks like it'll be a good one!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Name: Sirius Epitemin
Chapter: Prophets of Craen
Appearance: Long orange mane of hair, yellow eyes and mildly tanned skin, he stands at 9' 7", nearly two feet taller than average Astartes. 
Background: Sirius has served the Prophets for a whole century, leading his squad to battle with righteous zeal, smiting his foes left and right with his mighty blade. Sirius was the sergeant of a squad in the fourth company of the Prophets when he was chosen to enter the deathwatch team and liberate Laurentix. His early years in the chapter were extraordinary. He was inlisted in squad Corsica of the eighth company, an unremarkable squad if there ever was one. The majority of his company was stationed at garrison of Existus XXIX when the fortress came under attack by a massive ork Waaagh! led by Warboss Gobbla, who had not been heard of for decades. Sirius's squad was obliterated by a big mek holding a massive gun mounted on his shoulder, Sirius escaping the torrent of death by diving behind rubble at the last second. He grabbed his sergeant's power mace and leaped over the rubble, sprinting towards the brute and engaging it as it tried to react to the blurry red mass flying towards it. The mek raised its weapon but it was batted aside by Sirius's power mace. The mek's gun was also smashed before its skull was crushed beneath the crackling mace. After the battle, Sirius was commended for his bravery, transfered to squad Uria in fifth company and chosen to hold his new squad's flamer. He served for many, many more years without a big break, before a tyranid splinter fleet landed on Acixus V, where Sirius was being debriefed after a short war with the beastlike inhabitants of the feral world. When the tyranids landed, the prophets were caught by surprise and squad Uria suffered heavy casualties in the initial contact. The Prophets survived the battle, but fell back to their space ships and retreated, the tyranids' numbers too large. Sirius was commended once more for bravery in combat and was transfered to fourth company as sergeant of Erilot squad. He was seconded for the deathwatch four years later and has been serving with the ordo xenos since.
Weapons: Stormbolter, power weapon, frag grenades, krak grenades.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not the master of deathwatch knowledge Initiate, but I don't know if a chapter would allow one of their captains to be seconded. Keep him as he is except for the rank, I'm sorry but it needs to go.

Nate, very nice; you leave little to be desired. The only thing I can ask is if you would consider knocking off a hundred years from Tesai. Not like old age affects some chapters for a while, but from what I've always remembered, 500 is considered older for most loyal marines.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Name: Denoriel "Denno" Hawkeye
Chapter: Black Templars
Rank: Sword Brother
Appearance: As a typical Black Templar.
Weapons: Power sword, spear and shield (and standars ofc.)
Describtion: Adept at close combat, he uses his weapons with a grace that shames his appearance in his bulky armour.
Background: Rising from a lowly scout a few hundred years ago, he joined the Black Templars marines. He elevated to a Sword Brother some hundred years later, for his incredible close combat skills. Joined the Deathwatch team to make them strong in all sides of combat and against most types of enemies. Dislikes the fact he is the only Sword Borther on the team, as he distrusts the skills of almost all other marines.
Personality: Silent and brooding.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

He can be from an assault squad if you want, but he won't have the jump pack for this. Also, please give him some background and something for appearance other than "As a typical Black Templar".


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Name: Jedrah
Chapter: Silver Skulls
Appearance: Pristine silver armour with adjustable light sensors included so he can shine with the light of the Emperor during battle. The eyes are a deep black in comparison and do not shine at all.
Background: Jedrah has been alive for 350 years and has always been cold and foreboding. He cares little for friends and foe alike and strongly believes that the few must die in order for the many to survive. He usually fights in hand-to-hand and enjoys battling the Orks the most though is all too keen to battle with other alien species. He is very aggressive will do anything to start a fight, even with allies.
Weapon(s): Twin Lightning Claws.

Hope this is all okay. . .


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

what can i say thats better than 'like a typical Black Templar? Ah, well...
He has black armour, with red trim and gold and silver-decorations, with a light brown tabard with a black cross over. Tabard is red on inside. Has a cloak in the same colour.
( eerh i change the rank to a sword brother. they look cooler. also changed weapons. Now I have a spear, a power sword in case i lose spear, and a shield... 

http://uk.games-workshop.com/downlo...lacktemplars-emperors-champion/images/1pb.jpg

This is how he would look... except the ornament on his backpack.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

When I ask for appearance, its about how your character looks without the helmet on. Like, for example, in appearance you could say that half his face is raw, pink flesh from when it was burned off by bio acid of some kind.

For the most part each members is going to look the same (as deathwatch teams all have their armour painted in deathwatch colours except for a single shoulderpad.)

I'm assuming the spear or power weapon replace one of his ranged weapons, or does he not have one?

solitaire, interesting character and welcome aboard. Nothing wrong with your character; he should actually make things interesting.

Wow, looks like the alternate weapon slots are filling up pretty fast. I see that close combat will be a bit of a focus from this squad.:biggrin:


Current team list:
Oda Tesai - Shogun_Nate
Denoriel Hawkeye - Mordeth
Jedrah - solitare

Pending:
Sirius Epitemin - Initiate (Your pending at the moment because of my request to change his background.)

Once Initiate's character is off of pending and I make a decision from the PM's, we can technically start. We won't just yet though, I'm holding off on even thinking of starting an action thread until next Sunday.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmm...guess someone should take some kind of support weapon before the four special/heavy choices are all taken up by close combat weapons. Such as the case I'll change Oda's weapons from a bolter, etc. to a missle launcher so we at least have something in case we run into a big gribbly or need a little ranged blasting.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Trying to restart the DW roleplay, are we?


Name: Cpt Christian Veldt

Chapter: 181st Harakoni Warhawks

Appearance: Veldt wears Carapace Armour and has been awarded the Macharian Cross for bravery during the Gerreck Heresy.

Background: Though it's practically unheard of for a member of the imperial guard to be attached to a deathwatch kill team, Veldt proved himself with the chapter on Granica IV during the gerreck heresy when he saved a squad of the chapter from being overwhelmed by traitor guardsmen. Whilst attached to the squad, they encountered a greater daemon of nurgle, which temporarily possessed him. Whether Veldt ever shook off the possesstion is unknown, however he has been monitored by the inquisition ever since. Veldt has been fighting in the region of combat for a lot longer then deathwatch, and knows the area of by heart. His knowledge of the local area should prove invaluable to deathwatch.

Weapons: Bolt Pistol, Chainsword.

I know, same character as last time, hope he's acceptable.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sorry Chris but go with something else this time. I already asked that previous characters not be used, and this team is going to be deathwatch marines only.

Allowing you and several others to play as other characters was a compromise I made that I was not prepared for. Maybe in later RP's you can use him but not here. (I have several RP's lined up, all of which are linked more or less.)

If you want some help making a character then feel free to PM me chrisman, I'm sure we can come up with something to your liking that would fit in here.


And thanks for giving the squad some sort of heavier weapon Nate.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

hmm, as for appearance under the helmet... all marines look the same, big, heavy muscled -.- you know it. I really don't like that look, so my SM chars NEVER take their helmets off. :biggrin:
Weapons: I was planning to have the standard bolter and some grenades in addition to the close combat weps.
Colors... deathwatch theme eh? whats it like? (I'm noobish i know) :laugh:


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh...I just had this horrible vision of plague-tanks surrounded by zombies slowly rolling towards us....and the thought of only close combat weapons between us and it LOL. So I figured that something would be needed in such a case. That or picking a GUO's nose at 200 meters...heh heh heh


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Mordeth, except for the right shoulder brace, and left arm (including shoulder brace) the armour is repainted black. The left arm is silver, with he symbol of the ordo xenos; and the right shoulder brace is left unchanged. (Containing both that marines chapter symbol and that shoulder braces colours. So if it were an Ultramarine, then it would be blue, with his companies trim colour, with the Ultramarine symbol.)


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Okidoki, got it now.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

dark, i edited it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright then, the team is now up to four members.

Current team list:
Oda Tesai - Shogun_Nate
Denoriel Hawkeye - Mordeth
Jedrah - solitare
Sirius Epitemin - Initiate


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lets have a go at this. Always been one for Deathwatch.

*Name*: Veteran Sergeant Coran Vasterix
*Chapter*: Knights of Bersiah
*Appearance*: Right Shoulder Pad is the Personal Heraldry (Deep Red Field, White Starburst in each corner) quartered with the Order of the Shadow Knights, the Black Rampant Tiger on Deep Green Field in opposite corners. (PH in Top Right, OH in the Bottom Right). Off White with Brass Starbursts are in the other corners, with a Brass Trim. He has a modified Helmet, which instead of Eyepieces is shaped like a Visor, with a slit for Eyes - the colour of which is Deep Red. When he removes his Helmet, he has 3 command studs, as well as a laurel wreath tattooed into his hairline. He has a closely cropped Salt and Pepper Hair, and his left eye is blinded by a gash caused by a Hormagaunts Claw. He has very weather worn features, with a craggy face, but marred only by the single scar.
*Background*: Grew up on Bersiah. Trained from birth to be a Knight in the armies of the Empire on this Feudal world. Took part in many campaigns to rid the Orcish hordes from the lower foothills. Final campaign was when his Knights were wiped out by the Orc warlord on a Wyvern. He was thrown from his horse, but he threw his lance at the Charging dragon, killing it. The Warlord dismounted, and attacked Coran. He parried but couldn't win. However, when the Warlord killed Coran, his bravery was too much to waste, and was brought back to "life", despite the failure of the campaign.

He became a scout, and quickly adapted to Reconnaisance techniques, specialising in Sniper Rifles, and the Heavy Bolter. After becoming a Full Battle brother after being part of a 10 man scout squad which infiltrated a Traitor Imperial Guard world, and managed to bring it to it's knees, through destroying supply lines, he served in a tactical squad, until it was seen his affinity with Heavy Weaponry would be noted, and he was sent to serve in the Devestator units. He took his trusty sniper, the Knights Order of the Shadow being the some of the only Astartes to do so, and managed to take out many things that a Heavy Bolter or Missile failed to do.

Soon became adept at his role, and was taken into the upper echelons of the Knights of Bersiah Orders, gaining Veteran Status, and took command of elite Hunter squads, which form the same role as Scout Teams, but with more equipment, and more efficiency.

It was then that hearing the Deathwatch would need help with killing Orks on Rynns world on intelligence gathering purposes did Coran apply. He was seconded for 12 years, and then returned to his Chapter, where he passed on valuable experience to the new Hunter Squads, and this is now his second service in the Ordo Xenos kill team.
*Weapons*: His sniper rifle is a modified version of a MKV Bolter. It has a silenced rounds.

He is also equipped with a knife, Meltabombs, Auspex, and Grenades of all types.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright Vaz, I think you might want to reread my first post in regards to the weapons allowed. (The standard bolters that will be used here have targetors, and when combined with stalker round ammo work as sniper weapons given their increased range and punch.)

As it stands, four members have already taken up the more specialised gear, like power weapons and heavy weapons (so the power knife will have to go, normal marine knives are pretty powerful), and if you want to be a veteran (I'm assuming this) then you need to make a normal character and PM me.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Alrighty - I've changed it to basic. The Veteran is just a title based on his length of service.

The sniper rifle was only going to function as a Bolter in any case with the silenced ammo, just modified the description so it wasn't an Assault Rifle, add a scope, add a silencer, Oh it's now officially a sniper. Sorry for confusion. Power knife is a goner now.


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Image by yuumei


*Name:* Mical Sarlo


*Chapter:* Blood Drinkers


*Weapons:* Boltgun (w/ targeter and Kraken Pattern Penetrator Rounds), bolt pistol, chainsword, combat knife, 7x frag grenades, 4x krak grenades.


*Appearance:* Sarlo stands 220 centimeters tall, but his body maintains the proportions of a well toned human, even at that height. His skin has a grayish dusky complexion, while his face retains a strangely feral quality, with very bold cheek bones, a low forehead and a pointed nose. His dark crimson eyes are set deep in their sockets and the skin surrounding them is coloured a much darker hue, only enhancing the ferocious effect of his frowing brow. The tips of his ears are almost thin enough to be called pointy, galvanizing the varmint appearance of his face. If nothing else, this becomes blatantly apparent when he opens his mouth because, like all Blood Drinkers, he possesses two rows of sharp, pointed teeth of which the canines are extra prominent. His black hair is kept generally short, but is poorly cut and looks choppy and wild, like a wolf raising its hackles.

He wears an old suit of Mark XI Corvus Armour; the most notable feature being the beaked helmet. His right shoulder pad is brown red with a yellow frame. A black goblet is superimposed over the field with a black drop hovering above it; the symbol of the Blood Drinkers Space Marine chapter. The left shoulder pad carries the skulled rosetta; the symbol of the Inquisition.









A Blood Drinker in Corvus Armour, original paint scheme.


*Background:* Sarlo was born on the moon of Cugir, orbiting the gas giant Cruoria Primus. That place was a harsh one in which to grow up as the Imperium slowly but steadily strip mines the moon for metals and minerals, destroying the atmosphere and soil. The inhabitants are either cooped up in a number of citadels where they must struggle every day for their daily bread or spread out in small home steads across the surface of the moon, growing small crops to maintain themselves along with scavenging from the citadels' dumps.

Sarlo was born in a citadel to a pair of factory workers. From the day he old enough to handle a set of tools he was put in a youths' work facility to assemble drills for the factories. It was hard work and while he had to do it for more than half of each day-night cycle, it made him tough and tenacious. He would also, like so many others, add to his earnings by robbing people, mostly other children, of their money. As far as life went in the citadels for the low class workers, he and his family managed well enough, seldom having to starve.

However, in his seventh year it came to be that a drifting space hulk descended from the skies, crashing not far from the citadel in which he lived. That same night, great green skinned brutes, Orks, overran his home settlement and slaughtered millions of people, leading to a chaotic flght of its inhabitants, Sarlo among them. He never knew if his parents made it out or not, only that when evrything had settled, when he was safely outside, he was alone.

Out there living was lean, even more so than in the citadels, especially for a young boy as him. He survived on grass and roots and little maggots he dug up out of the earth. While the Ork presence necessitated that he move far away from his home, he was still close enough to witness the arrival of forces from the sky; large red and yellow ships descending from above to land in the citadel amidst anti-aircraft fire. He had no way of knowing what went on in there, but when the booms and cracks of destruction settled, the red ships rose again and sailed of, seemingly victorious. The flew over where he stood and the symbol of the black goblet with its black drop over its rim that was painted on the sides of their hulls was forever etched in his mind.

In the end, Sarlo came to live in a small farming community up until his tenth year, when officials from the citadels showed up tp round up all boys in the ages of eight to eleven. The people seemed greatly distressed by this but any resistance was brutall beaten down. Sarlo was taken, along with thousands of other boys, to Cigur's only space port where they were loaded onto great barges for transport off-world. He was nervous because he had no idea what was happening or why it was happening, but he had no say in the matter. After a surprisingly short period of travel, the barges set down on ground again, but where Sarlo didn't know.

Stepping out of the transport, he was greeted by blistering cold and air that was hardly fit for breathing. He and the other children where lead, coughing and wheezing, into a nearby structure made of brown metal. One last look outside revealed to Sarlo a blood red sky and a world made up of deep canyons set in black rock, before the blast door closed shut. They were told that they had been brought to the moon of Cruoris Secundus, one of the many moons orbiting Cruor Primus, and that they had been rounded up for the trails of the Blood Drinkers; the mighty warriors who served the Emperor in his struggle against the forces of Chaos and the hordes of the Xenos. They would all be tested to find out if they were worthy of joining the Space Marine chapter. Sarlo saw the dark red banners hanging in the great audience chamber and knew then who these Bood Drinkers were.

The boys found themselves carried away on atmospheric aircrafts, taking them to the great Fort of Trials where their fates were to be decided. As they entered the enormous fortress, set deep in one of the many canyons of Cruoris Secundus, they were united with thousands of other boys from the other moons of Cruoris Primus. Here they got their first ever view of the Space Marines who were behind this mass kidnapping: Great arnmoured figures, red giants who stood upon a balcony and gazed down on the throng of ill fated boys with no sympathy showing on the masked helmets. Ten of them there were and with a wave of the armored hand of one of them, the trials began.

In the following days, Sarlo would come to know some of the greatest suffering he would ever experience, considering his young age. The trials which had them climbing the cliff faces of the canyons in sub-freezing temperatures, always short air because of the harsh atmosphere, navigating mazes within the Fort of Trials wherein a wrong turn could send you plummeting into the bowels of the moon and long running marches in the pitch black dark of the canyon floor without sleep for days. Within a week, almost twenty thousand of the originally forty thousand plus children had met with excrutiating deaths or had simply disappeared. But Sarlo remained. Life had made him tough and ferocious, and no matter what the Drinkers threw at him, underground lakes of freezing water fileld with dog sized leeches or incarceration within dark cells for days with only moisture on the walls on which to survive or even complicated written tests of the mind, Sarlo persevered, though he was fast wearing out, as were they all.

On the last day of the trials, The remaining boys, less than five thousand, were assembled in the topmost chamber of the Fort of Trials, a huge semi-spheric space whose floor was littered with stones and stained by millenia's worth of blood. The gates closed behind them and they found themselves trapped in an amphitheatre, with scores of Blood Drinkers clad in red robes seated all around to watch. Uncertainty grew among the children until a figure appeared upon a raised balcony and looked down on them. Speaking up, his reverberating voice made the air itself tremble as his words struck them: 
"_I am Brother Captain Voz of the Tenth Company of the Blood Drinkers Space Marines. You have been assembled and tested for the honour of joining our ranks in the great struggle against the enemies of the God Emperor of Mankind. You have all proven your worth these past weeks, but you are not yet worthy of our brothethood. To attain that honour, you most prove your strength and you will in this last challenge. Here, today, you must kill each other._"
Silence followed for a short moment, as the boys looked up at the Captain and at each other. Before anyone could come to grips with their situation, a voice rang out from their numbers; Eudores, one of the older and more outspoken of the children called out: 
"_No! How can you ask this of us. We're jus..._"
His voice was ended by a loud thunderclap before his torso split open in a rain of blood. The boys scattered and then saw that the killing force had come from the large pistol now held by Captain Voz.
"_You will kil or you will die," _he said, his voice as neutral as when he had first spoken up. This time, some of the boys id not hesitate and threw themselves over those that still stood unmoving. Sarlo was one of the latter and was felled to teh ground by the weight of another boy who clawed for he throat. He struggled desperatly but when the other boy's hands closed around his throat, it seemed that he would lose. It turned out, however, that Sarlo was more mindful of his surroundings than his attacker, for he grabbed hold of one of the many stones that lay scattered all around them and viciously began pummeling the side of teh head of his attacker. Within a second, it was he was on top, beating the boy's face to a pulp amidst his cries for mercy. They feel on deaf ears as Sarlu murdered him.

The battle royale raged on and Sarlo punched, kicked, bit and stoned his way through the thinning throng of his fellow initiates. At one point he was struck in the neck by a thrown rock, and fell to the ground, dizzy and struggling to remain concious. His attacker was upon him instantly with a new rock, which Sarlo parried with his shoulder before braining the boy with one merciless swing of his own stone. He got up, before he suddenly vomited violently from the impact on the back of his head. Soon enough, though, he was back in the battle without honour or humanity. It seemed it lasted for hours until a second shot from Captain Voz' bolt pistol froze all in their movements. There were less than thristy left of them standing. Upon the floor, the bodies of thousands of dead, dying or crippled children lay, all awaiting a sinister fate at the bottom of some ravine.

"_Well done,_" Voz commented them. "_You who still stand have all been found fit enough to oin our ranks. Report to the Apothecary waiting in your quarters and you shall soon be taken to the Chiropteran Spire; our stronghold._"

The following years of Sarlo's life consisted of merciless indoctrination into the tenets of the Sapce Marine's beliefs, a higher understanding of the Emperor and constant studying of the Codex Astartes; the holy tome written by Roboute Guilliman concerning the tactics and organisation of the Adeptus Astartes. In time, he memorised it in its entirety. He was also taught of the Chapter's history and their progenitors: The Blood Angels. Also, he discovered how they were beset by the Black Rage and how some of their numbers were gathered into the feared Death Companies. While this gave them and added punch in assaults, the Blood Drinkers were special n that they were the only Blood chapter that did not specialise in assaults. Rather, they were unique amongst their kin in being a "Codex chapter," that followed the Codex Astartes as closely as possible.
He was also told of their own particular flaw: How the Blood Drinkers had earned their name because of a mutation of the Chapter's Omphagea that gave them an almost insatiable thrist for blood. He read of their Chapter Master whose name was Count Orloc, thought to be almost two thousand years old and who was held in near torpor in a sarcophagus in the bowels of the Chiropteran Spire, leading his chapter from within.

Further, he and his fellows Initiates were trained in the superior batle techniques of the Space Marines, and trained most hours of every day for the coming years. The practiced hand-to-hand and melée combat against each other and their instructors while their ranged weapon excercises were carried out on the chapter's firing range on convicted criminals. Thousands of human lives were ended on that range as the Initiates would sometiems have to train firing for several days without paus or rest.

Chemical treatment, psychological conditioning and subconscious hypnotherapy became part of their normal routine as the strange new organs of a Space Marine began to be grafted into their bodies without any anesthesia applied. Along with the implantation of the multi-lung came the grueling March of Theastros, where the Initiates had to trek around the entire moon together, without any senior Marine to guide. Naked, they had to move hastily to checkpoints, where a Marine would tell them the location of the next one, and live off what little the land had to offer. This usually meant fungus and perhaps roots when they were lucky, but often it meant eating bones and even dung from the elusive critters that roamed this world, or else starve. In one particular incident, the Initiates were so starved that they had to suffice with eating the maggot larvae from a barely extant cadavre they found on the slopes of the mountain Pilic. Realising that they could not afford to take a chance on when next they might come across something edible, they took the putrid carcass with them and in the coming week fed off of its pulpy meat. 

On that mountain, the tallest and coldest on Cruoris Secundus, they struggled in the constantly thinning atmosphere and dropping temperature. It was the hardest part of their entire trek and they lost two fellows on its slopes to sheer fatigue. On its top, they met with yet another Drinker who told them where next they would go: Into the Murugic Sea. Quickly descending the mountain, they threw themselves into the frozen depths of the black sea, their multi-lungs keeping them alive in the never ending nights of those waters. For weeks they navigated in pitch dark, holding on to each other to keep from loosing themselves in the darkness. Still, one of them disappeared during one sleep period and was never seen again. It seemed to them like the light of Holy Sol when they spotted the beacon far ahead and came upon a Blood Drinker, fully armoured, waiting silently for them. With sign language he told them where next to go.

Nineteen finished that march, out of the original twenty-seven. It wasn't the best ratio the Blood Drinkers had seen, but nor was it the worst. The folowing years, while hard, never seemed truly as hard as they would have, had the young Initiates not had the experiences of the March in their memory: If you could survive that, there was little else that could daunt you.

At the age of eighteen, Sarlo and his fellows were nearly fully matured Space Marines and had but one challenge left before they would revieve their progenoid glands and black carapaces. They were flown by Thunderhawk transport to the Crypt of the Chalice near the bottom of the deepest of the canyons of Cruoris Secundus, wherein they had to find and retrieve the goblets that would be used in the final ceremony of their ascension into the brotherhood. They were given swords, bolters and scout armour before being sent in. They had all studied the ancient map of the cave system that made up the Crypt but had been warned that erosion had changed much since it had been inked. Silently and warily they delved deeper into the darkness, relying on torches atached to their bolters for illumination. Suddenly they could hear the oncoming sound of clicking and scraping from one of the tunnels and from there emerged a mass of bony hooks and scythes, furiously scrambling for them.

They let ot their battle cries and opened fire upon it, sending bursts of bolts into the monster, and yet it advanced. Onl a few feet away did it finally stop, riddled with scores of holes. The silence was never even given a chance to settle before one of the Initiates screamed in agony as his body was torn apart by another scythed horror that had come from another tunnel. The others quickly set their bolters upon it, but by now their magazines emptied quickly and the creatures threw itself over them. Half of them engaged it with swords drawn as the others reloaded their boltguns. One was sliced apart and two others wounded before they finally were able to kill it. But by now, the clicks and scrapes signalling the approach of these critters could be heard all around. Sarlo quickly handed out orders and they picked up their wounded and made for the holding cavern of the goblets.

They were beset by two horrors on their way and had to stop to do battle with them in the cramped warrens. The unfavourable conditions put Sarlo and another Initiate alone up against one of the creatures. They fired as fast as they could, but these thinsg seemed unstoppable. A scythed limb shot out and speared Sarlo's left thigh. He choked a scream of pain and put another bolt burst into the creature that flailed back and writhed on the ground. Sarlo ordered them on as the bulk of the horrors that had persued them was just upon them. They made it into the chamber where twenty black adamantium goblets stood upon a raised dais, waiting to be collected by prospective Blood Drinkers. There they would make their stand against the ceatures.

The first group scrambled into the chamber amidst heavy fire from the Initiates. There were many of them and they slew two of the young Marines before being driven back. They were low on ammunition and had many wounded by now, but Sarlo had noticed a flaw in the creatures' armoured bodies.
"_When they lunge for you, their 'shoulders' come apart and expose an area sensitive to fire. I believe their heart or brain is located there: They seem to die directly from shots there. Switch to semi-automatic fire and direct your shots there._"
The others nodded and when the great wave of the scythed creatures came, the precise fire from the Initiates brought them down swiftly and without quarter. They took their goblets and returned outside, victorious.

After the final two sets of organs had been impnated into the Initiates, they were brought down into the darkest recesses of the Chiropteran Spire, into the chamber where Count Orloc rested. They looked with awe upon the sarcophagus with its numerous tubes running to and from it, directing pure Space Marine blood into the sarcophagus for their Chapter Master to sustain himself on. At the side of the machine were twenty taps, under which were spaces to place the goblets. The ceremony began and the Initiates kneeled down in front of the sarcophagus. The voice of their Count rose from the machine, the air, the walls and seemingly inside the very bodies of the people present as he began to speak.
"_You few have proven yourselves worthy of the honour of calling yourselves Blood Drinkers. Here, on this day, you will rise as full Brothers of our Chapter and don the armour of Scouts to serve as the reconnaissance element of our forces, until such time that you have earned enough experience to finally dress yourselves in power armour. May you slay legions of the enemies of our Emperor before your time is come. Now; drink and rise as Space Marines._"
With that, the Intitiates placed their goblets below their taps and a dark red liquid began to pour out and fill the adamantium receptacles: Orloc's own blood!. When the flow ceased, they lted the goblets and brought them to their lips before tilting their heads back and draining the contents. It was unlike anything Sarlo had ever experienced. The Chapter Master's blood gave him a sense of life and energy that far exceeded any likeness; not even a first drink of water after a week's thirst could compare. Rising, he felt every bit the Space Marine that he now was and from then on would be until the Emperor saw fit to end his services.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice BenedictWolfe, I can't wait to see the background. On a note about the weapons, don't worry about giving yourself a limit to the grenades unless you specifically want your marine to only have a few. (All of the marines here will come standard with seven frag and four krak, except for the librarian/captain who has two less of each.)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I didn't realise we would be wearing Deathwatch armour, if you want I could change out my shining armour and to the standard. . .


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't worry about having to do that solitare; you can feel free to give an idea of what your armour looked like prior to being seconded, but the armour of every member is repainted anyway. (So that the squad is more uniform, rather than looking like the motley assortment of astartes that it already is.)

[Some of these new icons are pretty neat.]


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

I've changed some details, like his appearance and the number of grenades carried. I've also written up his background, but only got as far as when he is elevated to Marine status before fatigue stopped me from continuing. I'll see if I can finish his background once I find time and strength.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, that sure is a lot to read; I don't think you have to go through all of that in his background though to be honest.

Current team list:
Oda Tesai - Shogun_Nate
Denoriel Hawkeye - Mordeth
Jedrah - solitare
Sirius Epitemin - Initiate
Coran Vasterix - Vaz
Mical Sarlo - BenedictWolfe

Six already, this is filling up quite nicely; if we get the full ten I might break the group into two squads.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Name: Sicaro Tellios 

Chapter: Consecretors 

Weapons: Astartes grenade launcher, extra krak and frag grenades, grappling hook, binoculars, and intelligence listening device( increases his sense of hearing)

Appearence: Tanned skin, algae green eyes

Background:Sicaro was originally a scout biker saergent for the Consecrators chapter. after fighting on his bike for a mere 75 years he has been seconded to the deathwatch. from his jet bike he took the astartes grenade launcher as a token to what fighting on his bike was like.

P.S. im getting a little hopeful here but could we get a part near the end where the team has to mount up in vehicles to get to extraction?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe cco12, just maybe; though you will have to alter your weapons. As you may or may not have noticed, grenade launcher isn't exactly among the weapons allowed. If the four slots for the special/heavy weapons were not already taken up I would say a bolter with underslung grenade launcher would be no problem (I'd go with that being a combi-weapon.)

Just to make sure we are both on the same page, your character is a normal marine and not a scout right?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Name:Ian Srokar
Chapter:Blood angels
Wepons:Bolt pistol, chainsword, Nades, Silver aquilla that secretly contains a digital wepon gifted to him by an inquisitor whos life he saved.(Shhh)
aperence:Black scragly hair, vivid green eyes, pale skin
Background:After serving with the blood angels on armageadon, Ian was selected by inquisitor tarkaen to acompany him on a mission inside Tau space. When the Tau descovered them, Ian personaly destroyed a broadside that would have destroyed their shuttle with its railgun. In gratitude the inquisitor granted him an ornate silver aquilla on a chain. In later batles he learned it was a rare digital wepon, and has kept it as a secret. Lest he be acused of theft by the adeptos mechanicus.(Yes i have no idea how to spell that).
Is the digital wepon stretching it? I was going to keep it a secret in charictor untill I was in a life or death situation, and whip it out all cool like, but if that is stretching it thats cool. you da GM.
By the by has this started yet?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Nah it hasn't started yet, I don't plan on making an action thread until next week unless we fill up before that.

I'll allow the digi-weapon but with a condition; that it only has one use left in it. Digi-weapons can rarely be refilled or reloaded because of their complex design. (To be able to fit even a laspistol into a normal person's ring finger, for example, is an extrmely hard task.)

Current team list:
Oda Tesai - Shogun_Nate
Denoriel Hawkeye - Mordeth
Jedrah - solitare
Sirius Epitemin - Initiate
Coran Vasterix - Vaz
Mical Sarlo - BenedictWolfe
Ian Srokar - Col. Schafer

Pending:
Sicaro Tellios - cco12 (Your character will be with the rest once the weapon changes; sorry that you were not able to sign up sooner for it.)


Eight people already, wow; theres one spot thats being held back at the moment so only one more left open. It definitely looks like the group will be broken into two squads for this.

[Looking back, all I can really say is wow; not three days go by and theres already a group of eight for this.]


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Agnathio
Chapter: Iron Thunder
Aperance: Long brown hair, dark brown eyes.
Backgroun: Agnathio was a assault marine in his old chapter and served on armagedon in the third war for armagedon against the orks. The squad he served in was ambushed by the orks. Agnathio was the only survivor and was found by a deathwatch squad and was secunded shortly after.
Weapons: Bolt pistol and chainsword.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting character there Flerden; once cco12 amends Sicaro's weapons we'll have nine people here, plus the tenth slot for the last character which will be posted by the final member before tomorrow. Once that post goes up, I will finally notify the members who PMed me about being the leader/veteran(s) and they can edit their background accordingly.

Current team list:
Oda Tesai - Shogun_Nate
Denoriel Hawkeye - Mordeth
Jedrah - solitare
Sirius Epitemin - Initiate
Coran Vasterix - Vaz
Mical Sarlo - BenedictWolfe
Ian Srokar - Col. Schafer
Agnathio - Flerden

Pending:
Sicaro Tellios - cco12


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Hope I'm not to late here is my character Darkreever

Name: Perseus Jackson 

Chapter: Ultramarines 3rd. Company

Appearence: His Mk8 power armor armor is a deep royal blue with red shoulder trim and the upside down omega sign. He wears burgundy ropes around his chest plate and a black pistol holder on his left waist. He has a red helmet and light blue eye lenses.

Perseus has short curly black hair and light brown skin he has deep blue eyes and A scar running from his right eyebrow to his left cheek, which he got when a tyranid slashed at his face and tore through his helmet.

Background: Perseus started out as a scout in the tenth company when they where sent to assist the second company with a ork waagh heading for Talassar while they were sucessful in defeating the orks, an ork had killed one of his closest battle brother. Which made him have a deep hatred for the orks. He was soon placed in the Ultramarine 3rd. Company in the 1st. Tactical squad. A little while after being placed in the 1st. Tactical squad the 3rd. Company was sent to the Imperial word Danae to stop the Hive fleet _Medusa_ while on that world six battle brother (including the captain) where killed by the Tyranids, Perseus became the temporary leader until they were joined by Mikael Fabian who lead them onwards. While Under Mikael Fabian's watchful eye he noticed the zeal of Perseus and made him captain of the first. After that Perseus made it his job to know everything about all xenos filth especially the Tau who destroyed his Master-crafted Chainsword _Athena_. Even though outnumbered and his most favored weapon destroyed he kept fighting strong when the Deathwatch appeared and helped defeat the Tau, and at the moment is when Perseus was seconded into the Deathwatch.

Weapon(s): Bolter and Chainsword, Combat Knife, Frag and Krak grenades, Bolt Pistol


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

just dont mind this one it was a mistake


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

okay my character will just have a bolter but can i keep some extra grenades? I want to be the demolition expert type of guy. and i am a scout saergaent who was kept in the tenth to teach scouts so i could if told to serve in a differenat company


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

cco12, the deathwatch only take full battle brothers, not scouts so he's gotta be a full marine.

Mighty, your not to late and welcome to the tenth slot; however I'm sorry but no plasma pistol. I've been denying some members certain weapons left and right, its not exactly fair if I turn around and have no problem with the pistol.


Current team list:
Oda Tesai - Shogun_Nate
Denoriel Hawkeye - Mordeth
Jedrah - solitare
Sirius Epitemin - Initiate
Coran Vasterix - Vaz
Mical Sarlo - BenedictWolfe
Ian Srokar - Col. Schafer
Agnathio - Flerden
Sicaro Tellios - cco12 
Perseus Jackson - Mighty
Ajak Kondro - darkreever


Name: Ajak Kondro

Chapter: Crimson Fists

Appearence: Heavily scarred, with no less than a dozen carving lines all over his head. Left eye is a red augmatic, and that side of the face is darkened from flash burn from an ork flamer.

Background: A survivor of the Rynn's World Incident, Ajak has fought alongside the likes of Pedro Kantor for thirty years, and then a further forty in one of the rebuilding battle companies after the orks had been repulsed from Rynn. For nearly a century, the Crimson Fists had not been able to allow the deathwatch to take any marines from them, Ajak is the first of his chapter to be seconded since the Incident.

In his first ten year period with the deathwatch, Ajak was noted for having a spark of 'insubordination' when it came to missions that required the team to ignore helping the innocent in place of their objective, and then leaving those people to die. Despite this, he is feircely loyal to his team; a feature borne from the time he spent fighting the orks on his own home.

Once his period of service ended, Ajak was seconded for further duty two more times in twenty year service periods before being permanently seconded two years ago.

Weapons: Bolter, chainsword, combat knife, grenades (Kondro does not have a bolt pistol)

It will end up being a little easier for me by having my own character in to help watch some backs methinks.:biggrin:

As for the captain/librarian and veteran(s) we have:
Deathwatch captain Sirius Epitemin and deathwatch veteran Ajak Kondro. Initiate was the only one who actually PMed me.

Teams will be broken up as such:
Captain Epitemin
Jedrah
Mical Sarlo
Ian Srokar
Perseus Jackson 
Agnathio

Veteran Kondro
Oda Tesai
Coran Vasterix
Sicaro Tellios 
Denoriel Hawkeye

I have a few things to do before starting the action threads, and yes I do mean threads; since the team is broken into two smaller squads, there is no point in not giving each one their own action thread because they might progress differently. (From landfall to target, both teams will take different paths and may run into different problems.) There will also be one more post here form me with a few other details.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh no problem darkreever yea that wouldn't be fair so I changed it to a bolt pistol if that is alright hope everything is good now.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Bolt pistol is not a problem at all, each member comes stock with one alongside a combat blade and the option of also having a chainsword and bolter.

Action threads will go up tomorrow; I have some work in real life that takes priority.


Now, onto the other details:

-Unless you have stated otherwise, all characters except for the captain and veteran are serving their first or second year with the deathwatch. That means that all of you have been fighting and working together for one to two years; this gets not knowing the names of teammates out of the way, and will allow for any of you to create likes, dislikes, friendships, and rivalries with others should you choose to.

-If your character is serving their second time with the deathwatch, then that character has fought alongside the captain and veteran before and can know them a bit better

-In the action threads, at certain points, I'll be including a map of the city and the current location of the teams. This is a convenience thing so that, at the very least, I can keep track of where each team is.

-The teams can and probably will be progressing at different rates.

Thats all I can think of for now, if anyone has anything they might like to suggest then please do it via PM. Nothing makes me happier than to log onto Heresy and have a PM jump at me.:biggrin:


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I changed the background again Dark, thanks for giving me command of one of the squads 


PS: Mighty, Perseus Jackson?! From Percy and the Olympians or just greek mythology?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Your welcome Initiate, and I like the new background; pretty interesting in my opinion.


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Update: I've added a commissioned portrait for Mical at the top of his sheet. Check out page 3 for a look.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

just dont mind


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

okay lets just call my dude a real marine. so sorry for all the trouble that i was causing+ about all of the double posts my cpu was being wiered so i had to post everything twice, i hope it stops soon. by the way mighty i am going to guess that u are something like 11 or twelve.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Initiate said:


> I changed the background again Dark, thanks for giving me command of one of the squads
> 
> 
> PS: Mighty, Perseus Jackson?! From Percy and the Olympians or just greek mythology?


Ok Just googled Percy and the Olympians and my name being Perseus Jackson was *not* from that book just a coincidence. I named the Character Perseus after the guy who killed Medusa ( I love greek mythology) and thats why I named the Tyranids Medusa and the world Danae after Perseus' mother. The Jackson part I put because it was the first last name that came to mind, and is that book based off of the Perseus from greek mythology?


And cco12 no :no: I'm 16 why?


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

well that book is kind of made with preteens in mind. I should know because i am 12 so I just kind of thought that. I am so glad someone else likes greek mythology:victory:k::biggrin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Action threads are up, if your are in Initiates squad then your thread is the first action thread here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=197999#post197999

If you are in my squad then the second action thread is for us, found here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=197998#post197998


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Uh cco12, your in Kondro's squad and they are in the second action thread, you posted in the first.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ah! Is it too late to sign up?
It is hard to find a game that isnt already underway on this forum.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

You already have a character in here Col. Schafer; he's with the captain in action thread 1. Yours was the one with the digital weapon in the necklace/amulet that I restricted to one use left.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow I am the biggest dumbass ever right now...:shok::shok::shok:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't worry, it happens now and then.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey would it be necessary to read the other team's thread as well my own or should I not bother. . .


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Read it if you would like to, but its not necessary. So I'm not gonna say don't bother, but reading the other thread is not mandatory in order to know exactly what may or may not be going on.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Ahh OK Brilliant thanks. . .


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

solitaire said:


> "I don't get why we don't just subject the planet to exsterminatus, after all one planet is hardly worth risking the Empire for."


I must ask, sol: Are you aware of what our mission objectives are? The fate of the _Imperium_ isn't really at stake here....


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah I know really I just wanted to show how much of a dick my character is. . .


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey everyone, sorry for not updating the two action threads yet, at this point each one is ready for a slight update but real life has come at me hard with a couple labs, a project, and an article each due on the mornings of different days. Both threads will see an update Wednesday, if not Tuesday night.

(It is easier to post as a normal player rather than a GM what with having to put in extra stuff thats going on; except for people like Shogun_Nate and maybe Vaz, whose normal member posts are longer and include more than most I've seen in all my time RPing.)


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

What can I say? I have the gift of gab. Unfortunately most people don't see it that way. They usually say I'm full of bull shit...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well to me, its a bit of an inspiration; the length of your RP posts is something I personally think that GM's should always post at, let alone something normal members should attempt to do. When you get really in depth posts for an RP, theres no telling where it can take you for things like army or unit fluff or more.


Initiate, you do realize the other members of your team are a bit busy right? They aren't going to be readily able to help Sirius, though do feel free to have the captain move the half-track. No point in forcing you to leave him stuck there after all.


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Shogun_Nate: I have one question that's been gnawing at me since we first started: Why do you spell 'missile' as 'missle'? There's no version of English that spells it in that fashion. Just curious.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Sometimes when I'm typing I have a tendency to misplace letters or forget them completely due to some minor speech impediments lol. I don't notice it usually as I don't realize that I'm doing it. I have the same problem with the word 'assault' as I tend to spell it 'assualt' along with other words. It's simply a foible. When I type, mistakes often happen as I read the word in my mind and see it as correct. I generally try to fix spelling and certain grammatical errors after I post but I do miss some because I don't notice them. I'll pay more attention though :biggrin:. 

++Edit: I think I've corrected all of the missile mistakes heh heh heh.++ 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Shogun_Nate said:


> Good luck and good gaming,
> 
> Nate


Right back at ya.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Again I must apologize for this lack of updating either thread. Two weeks straight that coursework hasn't been to kind. Action thread updates should be up either tonight or tomorrow depending on how much of my work I get done today. As long as the rest of you are in though, I'll be giving everything I can to see this through.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Good to hear =). Still, coursework is far more important, so it's good to hear sound priorities.

One thing though, we are a lightning strike force, and these little battles we've been fighting have started to become a little stale, for me, in any case.

If the rest agree, would there be a way to finally finish these few off. I've blown up a Rhino, killed a suicide bomber, and destroyed a whole squad of shooters and their transport, but they're still not dead! I know they're Nurgle, but they're only ex guardsmen and citizens. They don't have that much skill imparted in them, despite his powers? And are we Marines or not? ;( It's really crushing my sense of pride Haha.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't worry Vaz, at the very least we are going to be getting out of our current fight soon. I believe half of the other team are tied up at the moment with the other half free, so they should be done soon as well. (Though the first squad has lost one of Agnathio's hands.)


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know about pride, but these skirmishes are really slowing down the pacing of this game, and that is something very dangerous for a forum based RP.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just trying to understand what you mean by giving someone to aim for. Have I been thrown off the cliff, or am I staying 'up top' to snipe and scout? Sorry, been a slow day for me, and brain isn't working =D


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm going to hold off until *Initiate* has posted, so I have something more to work with than just a room.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Kondro threw Vasterix off the edge of the drop and into a building Vaz; Kondro would have gone first, but he instead chose to make sure the others all got away first. (Hence why he didn't jump, and instead threw Vasterix.)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah. So I'm a freefall ragdoll? Niiiiceee, loving the brotherly spirit


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I only hope Vasterix had the good graces to refrain from waving his arms wildly and clucking like a chicken on the way down :biggrin:


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd like to gauge the will to continue among the Deathwatch roleplayers. It certainly seems like the ambition has left the project from our side, and I for one am experiencing problem with keeping my interest up. I'm obviously not alone. So are we going to call it quits or try to collect ourselves and push on?

I don't mean to sound ungrateful to Darkreever, but drifting between random encounters isn't really what I had in mind, and it quickly get tiring. We haven't seen much in the ways of plot since the RP got started. This might, in part, be why interest has faded.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So I'm guessing by the lack of responses that BenedictWolfe is the only one with enough kindness to actually make his decline in interest known. (It happens I suppose..)

If thats the case, then I guess there is little choice but to end this one here and start fresh at a later date. Though, I'm not one to do something like that outright, if there truly is no more interest in this RP then I'll declare it shut down on Friday.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I hope it hasn't died. Not actually taking part but I'm pretty sure DoW is or has just gone under 

If you do start afresh I'll be sure to sign up!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for that Concrete Hero, and if this one goes under as well and I start another, I'll make sure your amongst the first to know.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Jesus Christ. Sorry Darkreever, been pretty busy IRL, and forgot about this - always thought "I'll do it later", and kept thinking that. I'll have something up tonight for it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah if you do a 're-imagining' definitely sign me up, wouldn't mind playing as a Marine Malevolent based Deathwatch Marine.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

If you are starting it anew i am going to join, and actualy try to rember to post :laugh: and not to lose my hand to the first or second encounter :laugh:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats great, but are you still for this one?


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I'd be willing to continue with this one or create a new character, whichever is preferred. . .


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I can be this if i get my hand back xD


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

I am up to keep going for this one or another one whichever one you pick I am in.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

And i can make a new character to if it is needed.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

If you start a new one let me know i'll gladly join


----------



## RazielVipus (Jul 15, 2010)

If possible I would like to sign up
Name: Raziel Vipus (first character made on the forums!)
Chapter: Blood Angels
Appearence: Before being seconded for Ordos Xenos, Brother Vipus was as any space marine in the Blood Angels. He actually has not yet been able to stand out in many ways, other then having the knowledge gained from many battles with the Tyranid and Ork scum. In fact it seems that every battle he has ever fought in, it is never a traitor legion that appears, or even the odd daemonic incursion. Almost every single action his company has been in, they have ended up fighting the foul Xenos.
Weapon(s): Unlike some battle-brothers, he has taken to training with all the tools of the Astartes. More of a generalist, he can take arms with any weapons that the Deathwatch Kill team calls on him to use, though normal choice is the bolter with targeter and kraken rounds, and a chainsword.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Uh.....what page did you find this on? The last post in the recruitment thread was about a year and a half ago; this one is over. Pages one and two are generally the ones that have active RP's and ones looking for people to join.


----------

